# Report Post broken?



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

I keep getting connection time outs.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I reported yours above and it took a while but went through.


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

I just tried your post and still got the connection time out. Not sure if it is actually going through or not but I don't get a confirmation page.


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

Tried various browsers and no love.


----------

